
Twitter is to Facebook as Google was to Yahoo - raghus
http://blog.eladgil.com/2009/03/twitter-is-to-facebook-as-google-was-to.html
======
lacker
This will make sense if it turns out the most monetizable part of Facebook is
the status messages. Otherwise, social relations are naturally a lot more
rich, detailed, and complex than a single person navigating around the web. So
perhaps it makes sense for social networks to be handled by a more complex
interface than web search.

~~~
madcaptenor
I really don't see how the status messages on Facebook are monetizable, unless
you put ads next to them.

------
djahng
Hmmm, well the mistake that Yahoo made was identifying themselves as a portal,
and that the portal was the core of their business. What they failed to
realize was that the driving force behind the portal was the fact that people
were still trying to find information (i.e. search). Yahoo started as a search
engine that lost its focus. Did Facebook start as a "status update" site that
got lost somewhere along the way?

So the article begs the question: is the real reason people are driven to
Facebook is to see their friend's status updates?

------
barredo
I think it's very soon to tell that

